
Anatomy of a 5M Dollar Week - webwright
http://glowforge.com/blog/5-million-dollar-week/
======
shostack
Congrats!

On the odd Yonkis referral link...wondering if it might be a porn site jumping
on the GA referral spam bandwagon [1]. Definitely the sort of thing people
should filter out as these spammers can result in quite a bit of traffic that
can be very misleading.

[1] [http://www.optimizesmart.com/geek-guide-removing-referrer-
sp...](http://www.optimizesmart.com/geek-guide-removing-referrer-spam-google-
analytics/)

